# Our Vienna's sibling passed...we are heartbroken



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

With tears in my eyes I post this...Such a sad loss of a beautiful young girl...Tallulah passed away at only 18 months. She was an absolute doll with a sweet and loving family. We had a play date when the girls were around 10 or 11 months or so and they were so happy to run and play together. They shared a soccer ball, water bowls, etc with out any issues. They even kissed each other...see pic Vienna is kissing her sister.

Mom noticed she wasn't acting normal at around 11PM. They went to the emergency, poor sweet baby passed at 1AM after surgery was not successful.

Run free sweet Tallulah...sorry I just cant type anymore this is so painful.


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

How sad.. she was so young. Run free pretty girl


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is horrible. Was it bloat?


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> This is horrible. Was it bloat?


Yes and torsion sadly…


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

oh, I'm so sorry. It is very hard to lose a companion.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

My deepest condolences. It's never easy to lose your beloved pet, especially a sudden one. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm so sorry. Bloat scares me to death.

One thing to be aware of if you're not already; it seems one of the only rather conclusive risk factors for bloat is genetics. I might recommend you get Vienna a gastropexy if you haven't already.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

banzai555 said:


> I'm so sorry. Bloat scares me to death.
> 
> One thing to be aware of if you're not already; it seems one of the only rather conclusive risk factors for bloat is genetics. I might recommend you get Vienna a gastropexy if you haven't already.


Scary indeed. Unfortunately, when we fixed Vienna we did not do a gastropexy. Spoke to her breeder and Vet and contemplating what the best next step is. We are just stunned and praying for the family now...


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

I am so sorry. My most heartfelt sympathy to you and to the beautiful puppy's family. 

Yes, bloat scares me to death too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. She was young and loved and beautiful. So sad.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

So sorry. So sad. So devastating....


----------



## LogarithmicGSD (9 mo ago)

Oh no 😢 I’m very, very sorry!!!! 
What a tragic loss, I’m sure her family is devastated. Big hugs for all of you.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. Bloat is such a terrible affliction. My thoughts go out to you and her family.


----------

